# Rescue Remedy, My new series.



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Teen Fiction - Rescue Remedy - Wattpad


So this is my new series that Im starting. I know, the starts are always boring but I'm starting to put a plot in and soon if you follow along long enough you'll see 

I hope you enjoy. I love tips so go right ahead and while your at it feel free to read some of my other stories =]


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Tayz said:


> Teen Fiction - Rescue Remedy - Wattpad
> 
> 
> So this is my new series that Im starting. I know, the starts are always boring but I'm starting to put a plot in and soon if you follow along long enough you'll see
> ...


Soo off topic but where are the pictures of you and your new horse???


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Soo off topic but where are the pictures of you and your new horse???


 
I'll put some up in pictures forum now


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I read the story so far! It's amazing!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Its really good!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Your title is also the name of a patented remedy called Rescue Remedy.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Thankyou guys ill get the next chapter up tonight hopefully! What do u mean Patented?? Saddle bag :s
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Tayz said:


> Thankyou guys ill get the next chapter up tonight hopefully! What do u mean Patented?? Saddle bag :s
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It means that they have the rights to that name " Rescue Remedy". They could sue you for using their name.

Wildlife Federation sued the wrestling show because they were using WWF and that is why the wrestling show changed names. Radio Shack sued AutoShack and now it is called AutoZone parts house.


The stories are very good and I will try to read more when I have more time.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Very good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

